# 5 weeks old puppies - NOT eating puppy food



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried putting the food in water and blending it, we have pups that are almost the same age, a little over 4 weeks. How long have you been trying to feed them?? Have they lost any weight?? If this doesnt work, i would take them to the vet! Good Luck


----------



## dallasgoldens (Apr 19, 2005)

My pups are 12 weeks now and at that age I was soaking the food in hot water, and just blending it a little. Leave chunks for them to chew on. Also you could buy some of the puppy powdered milk and soak the food in the hot milk, the pups will eat it real fast that way. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi guys, thank you so much for caring!

We have been soaking and blending their puppy food in water until it's really soft, but they just didn't care for it. We've been trying this for a week now. They haven't lost weight thankfully.
I think what has been happening is that they've been depending on MOM a little too much to always come over when they cry and feed them (I guess the milk just tastes better than the dog food).
Today we came from work and I don't know if Kia refused to feed them during the day, but they were so starved as I haven't seen them before! They drank milk, ate the puppy food, drank some water and all went to sleep almost immediately! We were really happy that they ate the dog food with more appetite. Kia still came over later on (after she came from her walk outside) and fed them a little bit, but mostly they were just hanging out together.
We'll give them some food now before we go to sleep and hopefully this will be a more quiet night than the last couple of nights.


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

People I talked to mentioned Bil Jac was the ideal food to get for growing puppies.
I found it on the web: http://www.biljac.com/store/products/PuppyM.asp
Pepe


----------



## mintteagirl (Apr 4, 2010)

Vierka said:


> Hi guys, thank you so much for caring!
> 
> We have been soaking and blending their puppy food in water until it's really soft, but they just didn't care for it. We've been trying this for a week now. They haven't lost weight thankfully.
> I think what has been happening is that they've been depending on MOM a little too much to always come over when they cry and feed them (I guess the milk just tastes better than the dog food).
> ...


 
sweetie if you can fin it in your area try origen large breed puppy food and soften it with some broth (boiled chicken) add some cooke rice if you need to but Ive nticed most dogs love orijen foods. You can give them the boiled chicken/cooked rice even with the food to get them started eating and than start backing off the chicken & rice till it's all orijen


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck!! I bet as soon as they realize that mom won't necessarily be over to feed them as soon as they start to cry they'll start to love the puppy food!! Keep us updated with pictures!


----------

